
Visual Studio Code June 2020 (version 1.47) - nilsandrey
https://code.visualstudio.com/updates/v1_47
======
nilsandrey
Accessibility improvements - New screen reader capabilities.

Windows ARM builds - Windows on ARM is now available in stable.

New JavaScript debugger - Debug in the terminal, profiling support.

Source Control unified view - All repositories displayed in a single view.

View and sort pending changes - View files as a tree or list, sort by name,
path, or status.

Edit complex settings - Edit object settings from the Settings editor.

New HexEditor extension - Edit files in hexadecimal format from within VS
Code.

Notebook UI updates - Improved UX and undo/redo support.

Remote Development tutorials - Learn to develop over SSH, inside Containers,
and in WSL.

Java Pack Installer for macOS - Get set up to develop in Java with VS Code on
macOS.

------
ta17711771
Does anyone know if VS Code has the ability to built MSIs?

Or any addons that can do so?

~~~
jbperry
There's a few NSIS related extensions. For instance:

[https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=idleberg...](https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=idleberg.nsis)

I don't think NSIS can create MSIs. But it can create windows installers.

